# نورتل-ميريديان



## samoo_140 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اخيراً ياجماعه اي حد ليه استفسار او مشكله في سنترالات نورتل
Nortel Option 81 
Nortel Option 61 
Nortel Option 51
Nortel Option 11
Nortel Norstar


----------



## emameng2002 (20 مارس 2013)

ارجو شرح مبسط لهذا السنترال من فضلكم


----------



## mido_faster (25 مارس 2013)

emameng2002 قال:


> ارجو شرح مبسط لهذا السنترال من فضلكم



ارجو منكم رفع ملفات pdf & word عن كيفيه برمجه السنترال(option11) واكواد البرمجه الخاصه بيه 
وشكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amazonkky (14 أبريل 2013)

اضم صوتى لصوتك شاكرين مجهودكم الكبير : كما قال الرسول صل الله علية وسلم خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## ahdmonem (29 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة 
ارجو المساعدة برنامج سنترال نور استار


----------

